# Safari Zoom in at Mouse Click + cmd



## josen (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey all,

hope someone knows about this, I failed in figuring out myself 

Safari has the Zoom-In function, standart hotkey 'cmd+', and I want my mouse to do that by cmd+scrolling. I use the app 'SteerMouse' for making my mouse's special buttons work, but I couldn't find an option to combine a mouse action (i.e. 'scrolling') with a keyboard key (i.e. cmd). 

Someone an Idea? I really need this... 

have a nice time,
josen


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 18, 2010)

You can use the scroll wheel and either CTRL,  OPTION, or COMMAND to zoom in and out. You can turn it on in System Preferences in the Trackpad pane if you have a laptop. Click the checkbox next to Zoom and click the Options button to select the keypress you want.

You can also turn on Zoom in the Universal Access pane of System Preferences. The key commands are Command+Option+= to zoom in and Command+Option+minus key to zoom out. Command-Option-8 toggles zoom on or off.


----------



## josen (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, thats helpful .... but ...

I actually meant something else: I don't want to zoom into a part of the whole screen, but zoom only the text (make the letter size in safari bigger). If the Safari-menu 'View->Zoom text only' is activated, then I can easily increase the letter-size of webpages by pressing 'CMD and +'.

Is this action possible to control with CMD+mousewheel?


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 18, 2010)

USB Overdrive might do that for you. I guess it's "nagware." It puts up a window when you first start it reminding you to pay the shareware fee of $30. But it's fully functioning other than that.


----------



## josen (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that idea, but it doesn't work:

USB Overdrive helps you combine mouse-clicks with keyboard keys.
Unfortunately you can't combine the scrolling wheel with any keyboard key.

Does no one of you guys want to increase text-size in webpages or zoom in a picture in the preview application by simply scrolling and pressing CMD?


BTW: It works fine with Firefox and Inkscape on Mac:  I can press the CTRL key and scroll for zoom. It seems that Windows is much more comfortable.... Wait... What??? What am I saying???


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 21, 2010)

You can do that easily with a trackpad that supports multi-touch - or a Magic Mouse can be configured to do that, with a 3-finger swipe, or another setting that you can change through one of the configuration utilities for the Magic Mouse (such as MagicPrefs). I did just try that, and is tricky to actually use that setting on a Magic Mouse. A Multi-touch trackpad would probably be simpler to use for that. And, you don't need the extra command key just to change text size in Safari...


----------



## josen (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks again, my multitouch trackpad is doing that perfectly, but thats not what i'm looking for as you know...


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah, OK, you didn't say that you were looking for something that didn't involve a pointing device. That's not quite how you asked your original question, which seemed to ask how to use scrolling with a command key. I was suggesting an easier way to do that without a keyboard key at all.


----------



## josen (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, it seems like there is no way to combine the mousewheel with cmd for zooming inside safari...

thanks for the replies and have a nice time,
josen


----------

